# Are we getting closer to HDMI 1.3?



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been seeing both a drop in pricing, and an increase in quality in many of the new HDTVs coming out recently (mostly the LCD and plasma displays carried in the big box retailers since I usually read through their flyers). I'm loving the fats that a lot of sets are 1080p, I'm loving the new LCD's with 120Hz refresh, and I'm loving the increased contrast ratio. But the one thing none of the advertising specifies is if they're HDMI 1.3 capable or not. Has anyone been comparing sets recently? Are we seeing this standard implemented yet, or is it still just not here? It seems like they've been talking about it forever.


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

IIRC the top end Sony XBR4 / XBR5 and Toshiba LX177 series 120 Hz LCD's have HDMI 1.3. You can most often tell by them advertising "Deep Color". No raw "Deep Color" sources yet, but you can get "Deep Color" from video processing like what is done in the Silicon Optix Reon chip used in the Toshiba HD-XA2 HD DVD, HDMI 1.3, player.

Samsung and Sharp may also have comparible HDMI 1.3 120 Hz LCDs also.


----------

